# Light Blue Box Alder Manhattan



## The_Architect_23 (Jun 15, 2012)

This Is A Stabilized And Dyed Light Blue And Light Yellow Box Alder Burl On A Satin / Chrome Manhattan Twist Pen Kit.

Sanded With Micro Mesh To 25,000 And Buffed With Wax.
( Pictures Do Not Do Justice, I Just Have Bad Lighting Everywhere!!! )


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice. I like the unusual colors of that blank. Is that a blank that you did?
Scott


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank You, Unfortunately No, It IS Not One Of My Blanks.
However! It Was Gifted To My Lady As A Bribe To Let Me Get A Chamber And Vac Pump :lolol:


----------

